
Make Ciabatta While Working from Home - flysonic10
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig6vqqHHulw
======
flysonic10
This is broken down into pomodoros where you do real work for 25 minutes, then
tend to the dough during your 5 minute breaks!

Not sure why the first one got flagged. Reposting with a matching title.

~~~
ksaj
I think the "while working" wording was a little too subtle. It is meant to be
more literal than usual in this case.

I just made bread earlier today, so I'll have to save this for the next round
in a couple days. Employing Pomodoro is an interesting way to keep productive
structure going when it can be so easy to slack off as the world shuts down
around you.

I even try to keep my sleep par usual, even though there isn't really anything
stopping me from sleeping in otherwise. When we all get back to work, I don't
want to have developed any more super lazy habits than I already have.

~~~
flysonic10
Yes, quite literal!

Ciabatta aligns quite nicely with the pomodoro, requiring being left alone for
several 25 minute intervals of rise between folds.

Would love to see photos when you make it!

~~~
ksaj
Video saved in Play Later. Of course I'll have to "hack" it to make it worthy.
I've never made ciabatta before, but it is one of my favourites, so we'll see
how it goes.

